
Help Us Avoid .COM Price Increases - tamalsaha001
https://links.namecheap.com/e/evib?_t=9a766a4fa5294d089b01463bac20344b&_m=674b2815028b499c8935da7d6bc7a7a0&_e=c8t5XwfMNnFxmU0AcsZv_c5msKEapSt-NCnEpFXH8f_c5YWtAHcfSw-VOvUAE7Ef7Y9om6tNducOKHPv4wdhCpBEKmG5cb0DhZ0QlTseMaYuBRSnhbd1FlBt4eiLmLLT
======
eddyionescu
Yes please increase .com prices! That’ll discourage domain “investing” and
keeping unused names (which we’re all guilty of). Something like $30/yr is
still affordable but would really change the economics of holding onto unused
domains and make life much easier for anyone starting a business (sadly
anything other than com is still seen as sketchy).

~~~
sharno
This wouldn’t work. Domain squatters are always going to profit from most
requested domains whatever the increase is. If $30 is affordable for the
regular person it’s affordable for a squatter. Increasing prices though would
prevent someone in a poor country who earns a couple of dollars a day from
starting a website for their business.

Rather domains should be cheaper for less fortunate people to have better
online presence

------
brianhorakh
Dear icann & verisign,

If you keep raising prices, expect the decentralized blockchain people to
replace /obsolete your organization(s).

Its absurd to charge that much for a database record.

Sincerely,

-the Internet

------
k-m-sadeghi
Berners Lee should be proud of ICAN't

